# Easy band/pouch tying clamps



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello my fellow slingers! This is just my band/pouch tying jig made from a large wood clamp and 2 toggle clamps. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice, looks like it gets the job done!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a really good idea!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Individual said:


> Nice, looks like it gets the job done!





treefork said:


> That's a really good idea!


Thank you guys! It certainly does make it a much easier job.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Aren't you the clever one, great idea! :wave:

rs


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Really neat idea. Eliminates the distance between problem nicely.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

yes ! cool problem dissolver !

cheers


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

rockslinger said:


> Aren't you the clever one, great idea! :wave:
> 
> rs





reset said:


> Really neat idea. Eliminates the distance between problem nicely.





leon13 said:


> yes ! cool problem dissolver !
> cheers


Thank You guys! It's came about when I was thinking about the platform for the toggle clamps and I looked down at my wood clamps, it was a great kill two birds with one stone moment


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

now there is a cool idea..I my self have never made a band or tube set..I have always supported slingshot shooters & buy from them AKA Oldmiser


----------

